# Convertable 04-06 GTO's



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Has anyone ever considered customizing their GTO into a convertable?

If so, who would do such a job and how much would it cost?


----------



## Cheezy1 (Apr 8, 2007)

Look up George Barris's GTO, he made an 06 Brazen into a convertible. I don't think the GTO really looks that great as a convertible.

Brian


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

I've thought about doing it, and I know a guy who could do it. Haven't asked him for an estimate though.


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

Cheezy1 said:


> Look up George Barris's GTO, he made an 06 Brazen into a convertible. I don't think the GTO really looks that great as a convertible.
> 
> Brian


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

that **** is haggard.


----------



## bwiest (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks like it needs a wing or something.....

and y not leave it a 4 seater like the old ones?


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

what the **** is that ?


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

i will be honest with you that thing looks like ****


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

That sh*t looks really ugly.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

A company that does a DTS conversion did do a GTO, and it looked bad; bad bad, not bad good. Because the rear window does not roll down and the doors have frames, the top replaces the entire quarter window and you lose the door frames. 

This was also posted a long time ago, which does no look too bad.
Holden's Convertible Monaro : News & Reports : Motoring : Web Wombat

It's kind of Saab'sh.


----------



## bwiest (Nov 30, 2008)

Sure wouldn't pay $92,000 for that though....

And it looks a lot like a saab/4seat mercedes convertible....

If you are going to try to put a convertible on a GTO atleast make it still resemble a muscle car and not some European Autobahn convertible


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Not a GTO in my book.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

The Holden convertable does look like a Saab. It just shows how much the GTO design needs the roof for its appearance I suppose.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Mike_V said:


> A company that does a DTS conversion did do a GTO, and it looked bad; bad bad, not bad good. Because the rear window does not roll down and the doors have frames, the top replaces the entire quarter window and you lose the door frames.
> 
> This was also posted a long time ago, which does no look too bad.
> Holden's Convertible Monaro : News & Reports : Motoring : Web Wombat
> ...


I like this one, but does look like a Sabb or Chrysler Sebring


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

the monaro one looks wayyyy better


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

Put the GTO nose and hood on there, then park it in my garage.


----------



## gn300 (Mar 31, 2009)

I would think the company from Florida that does the challenger conversions has been approached to do a gto.

Not sure what thier name is, but they do impressive work.


----------



## GMFan454 (Apr 17, 2009)

snide said:


> Put the GTO nose and hood on there, then park it in my garage.


Man that looks good. Too bad they didnt bring that car over.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

snide said:


> Put the GTO nose and hood on there, then park it in my garage.


Looks like a Saab to me, I'm really not diggin this.


----------



## NY06Goat (Apr 7, 2009)

That looks great, what was George Barris thinking when he created his cra*p


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

That is possibly the UGLIEST car I have ever seen. HIDEOUS!!!


----------



## bolo1968 (Apr 24, 2009)

*If I had the $$$$$$*

I'd T Top mine, smoked panels, not big on orange anything, if anything, stock paint job which rock anyway, decent rims. As it is, not my style at all the way he did it. Some people and their money LOL


----------

